# Rezepte werden nicht angezeigt



## Hexxa (11. Oktober 2006)

Hi! Ich hab's nun endlich geschafft, dass der Blasc-Client auch bei mir funktioniert. Eigentlich ist auch alles gut, nur die Rezepte werden nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich dafür den entsprechenden Haken gesetzte habe. 

Siehe z. b. Hexxa, Malfurion

Oder geht das im Moment einfach nicht?

gruss
Hexxa


----------



## Roran (11. Oktober 2006)

Hexxa schrieb:


> Hi! Ich hab's nun endlich geschafft, dass der Blasc-Client auch bei mir funktioniert. Eigentlich ist auch alles gut, nur die Rezepte werden nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich dafür den entsprechenden Haken gesetzte habe.
> 
> Siehe z. b. Hexxa, Malfurion
> 
> ...


Normaler weise schon,
du mußt schon das Fenster ( Alchimie ) aufmachen und benutzen,
damit BLASC die Daten einlesen kann,
ein neues Rezept wir nicht von selber in die Datenbank kommen,
wenn du es lernst.


----------



## Sucellus (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie Hexxa. Ich habe in letzter Zeit einige neue Ingenieurs-Rezepte gelernt, aber diese werden nur teilweise angezeigt.

Von diesen neuen Rezepten wurde allerdings *nichts* hergestellt!

Kann mir jemand sagen, an was das liegen könnte!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Hexxa* (Gast) (20. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir gehts jetzt. Man muss etwas Geduld haben. 

Und man muss etwas aus dem Bereich einmalig herstellen. Anschließend werden dann alle Rezepte übertragen. 

Z. B. für Schneiderei einfach mal nen Ballen stricken und dann sollten einige Zeit später alle Rezepte da sein.

Gruss
Hexxa


----------



## Roran (20. Oktober 2006)

Jo das ist genau das was ich gesagt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roran schrieb:


> Normaler weise schon,
> du mußt schon das Fenster ( Alchimie ) aufmachen und benutzen,
> damit BLASC die Daten einlesen kann,
> ein neues Rezept wir nicht von selber in die Datenbank kommen,
> wenn du es lernst.



Man muß die Berufe BENUTZEN, also was herstellen,
damit der Profiler die Rezepte einlesen kann.

Was also heißt,
wenn du ein neues Rezept gelernt hast,
stellst du was her und der Profiler überträgt das neue Rezept in die Datenbank.

Anders gehts leider nicht.


----------



## Sucellus (26. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Jo das ist genau das was ich gesagt hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss irgendetwas herstellen oder speziell den Gegenstand, der übertragen werden soll!?

Die Mechanische Kröte z.B. habe ich bis jetzt kein einzigstes Mal hergestellt und sie wird angezeigt!

Im moment bin ich nicht schlauer als vorher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (27. Oktober 2006)

Normal reicht es wenn Du irgendetwas herstellst,
so hat es sich in der vergangenheit gezeigt,
das man nicht das herstellen muß,
was man gelernt hat.

Ab und zu dauert es auch was länger bis es in der Dantenbank erscheind.


----------



## Sucellus (30. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Normal reicht es wenn Du irgendetwas herstellst,
> so hat es sich in der vergangenheit gezeigt,
> das man nicht das herstellen muß,
> was man gelernt hat.
> ...




Irgendetwas stimmt da nicht!

Folgendes Rezept Hyperstrahlender Flammenreflektor am 28.10.2006 erlernt und schon ist es in der Datenbank zu finden. Ohne auch nur ein kleines Teil hergestellt zu haben! Rezepte die ich schon vor mehreren Wochen erlernt habe sind dagegen nicht übertragen worden. Sehr merkwürdig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

